# Can you tell what breed or mix she might be?



## betsy09 (Jan 3, 2010)

As previously mentioned in my intro, my wife inherited Betsy. Great pooch!
But the more I read about Pit Bulls on this site and others, the more curious I get as to what breed our Betsy can be. There is absolutely no paperwork for her but just for fun......please tell me what Breed and Line she might be.
Thanks!








\


----------



## NMWAPBT (Jan 9, 2010)

she looks like an apbt to me even tho shes got no papers


----------



## piteazy (Dec 14, 2009)

pretty dog.. looks alot like an apbt.. but no way to really know if its mixed


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

NMWAPBT said:


> she looks like an apbt to me even tho shes got no papers





piteazy said:


> pretty dog.. looks alot like an apbt.. but no way to really know if its mixed


how can you guys tell with out even asking the weight of the dog?!?!?!


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

red nosed APBT "gatormouth" im guessing. is the jaw wider than other? beautiful dog, he reminds me of mine... I have a red nosed brindle.


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

he looks nervous, did you just get him?


----------



## TommyD118 (May 31, 2010)

She's a good looking dog, looks alot like mine. I also have no background info for my dog. Makes you curious when you hear all the people on this forum talking about bloodlines.


----------



## matthewmadden33ok (Feb 22, 2021)

Looks like a purebred “Colby”Pitbull or an American Bulldog/APBT cross! Great looking dog. My money is on her being a pure bred “Colby” APBT.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

matthewmadden33ok said:


> Looks like a purebred “Colby”Pitbull or an American Bulldog/APBT cross! Great looking dog. My money is on her being a pure bred “Colby” APBT.


You are replying to an almost 11 year old post to people who are not active members. This isn't the only thread you have done this. Please read the date of the threads that you are replying to. Thanks.

Joe


----------

